
Rutgers Releases Report on How Cultural Factors Affect Chinese Americans' Health - RutgersIFH
https://www.newswise.com/articles/confirm/716956#.XVGBJyof2nU
======
equalunique
Requires an account to view. Can't you just link to the Rutgers report itself?

EDIT: Are you referring to this 2019 one? [https://news.rutgers.edu/research-
news/asian-americans-face-...](https://news.rutgers.edu/research-news/asian-
americans-face-barriers-healthy-aging/20180718#.XVGgoxgpA0M)

~~~
RutgersIFH
No, this is a new collection of studies. Here is the link to the studies:
[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/toc/15325415/2019/67/S3](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/toc/15325415/2019/67/S3)

